# Here is one I cleaned up with my new tumbler!



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

Check out the before and after pix of this sweet amber blob beer I tumbled. This bottle was tumbled for two days on the faster speed using cerium oxide. I did not use any cutter on it at all. I think it came out really nice []

 DF


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

another before pic


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

after the tumble


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

another


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

another


----------



## dirtflicker (Dec 16, 2005)

last one after the tumbler....I love this bottle!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks real good, you did a good job.[]


----------



## Miles (Dec 17, 2005)

You're good with that tumbler! Amber bottles are nice because they have a cozy look to them.


----------

